# Clock/Girl themed photoshoot: Give me some feedback



## Tmill (Sep 22, 2008)

The idea of youth and time came to me.  How when we are young, and happy, we wish time would stop.  I would like some serious critique's.  I accidentally posted this in the wrong place on here so I figured I'd repost it in the proper section.  Don't be afraid to be mean, I know they have flaws.  Also some of them I edited with a cool effect and other with a more warm effect.  I was just messing around to see what I liked.  I realize that if I was posting these as a serious series of pictures somewhere they should be consistent with their post processing effects whether I'd be the cool or warm.


----------



## DRATOM (Sep 22, 2008)

They are good shots.  #3 and #10 are the best to me.  I'm not fond of the ones on the road.  The fist one looks like she was photoshoped in to me it just doesn't work for me.  The rest of the road shots are much better though.

Oh yeah,  beautiful model!


----------



## tasman (Sep 22, 2008)

I think you did great job on these. I am just not sure about the clock though.


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 22, 2008)

> I think you did great job on these. I am just not sure about the clock though.


 
I agree. Great photos, I just can't tell what you are trying to do with the clock. Silihari is a beautiful model, just get her out and take some great pics. 

BTW, ditch the flip-flops and get some nice pumps or heels. Pointed feet make the legs appear longer and sexier (not that it's needed, but.....)

If you want to stick with the clock theme, try setting the clock to different times of the day, and have different outfits & settings to fit the set time.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 23, 2008)

How is it 3:27 in every picture?? almost like you froze time.


----------



## HoboSyke (Sep 23, 2008)

For easier reference and critique please number your shots..  I like 8 the best.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Sep 23, 2008)

Interesting idea for a project. Overall a nice set, especially like the shots where you have the dress complimented by the grass.


----------



## tekzero (Sep 23, 2008)

these are real nice man


----------



## Artograph (Sep 23, 2008)

Me...? Hey, I'm all for "art"!! However, the clock thing does nothing for me. 

The model is beautiful...and as someone else said, get rid of the flip flops. Bare feet or high heels is what I'd go with!

I think you've got something there with the model on the road, though....I'm not sure what!! (But, I don't like the yellow line in front of her.) LOL!! Not only did I kind of like them, they make you go "Oh!!! Pretty girl! Get off the road before a car comes!" (Weren't there any cars on that road?)

LOL!!

Love how your photos really pop! Nice work! :O)

Can't wait to see more from you!!!!

Edited to add...Ummm, I think that when you are younger, either time means nothing to you, or you wish it would go faster. It's when you are ...eh hem, "old-er" that you wish time would slow down a bit!! ;O)


----------



## Paul M (Sep 23, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> How is it 3:27 in every picture?? almost like you froze time.


 
ummmmm Take the batteries out of the clock?


----------



## Kegger (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool idea, as young as I am I can understand the point without even reading it, lol.

Composition is great as well as the colors and focus. But I have to agree on the flip flop thing.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 23, 2008)

I think these are excellent.  Great concept and very well shot.   Nicely done.


----------



## Silihari (Sep 24, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> I agree. Great photos, I just can't tell what you are trying to do with the clock. Silihari is a beautiful model, just get her out and take some great pics.
> 
> BTW, ditch the flip-flops and get some nice pumps or heels. Pointed feet make the legs appear longer and sexier (not that it's needed, but.....)
> 
> If you want to stick with the clock theme, try setting the clock to different times of the day, and have different outfits & settings to fit the set time.



Lol thanks for the compliment. I forgot my heels.


----------



## ShakeyBlakey (Sep 26, 2008)

strange idea, nice shot's, now somebody please tell that young lady to get up off the road or her time will be up


----------



## Sabin (Sep 26, 2008)

My favorite one was the first one. Call me weird, but I love the clock, road, and dress. The colors all work great together, and the clock adds a cool strange touch to it. I like the surreal. It's not that often that I say to myself out loud "Now that's just cool."  

I don't like the warm colored ones quite as much, except that I think it would have worked better for the last three.  I'm not a fan of the poses in those ones either.


----------



## Ricky Ortiz (Sep 26, 2008)

I love the idea of the shoot and the model is very nice looking as well =) i liked them thanks for posting


----------



## ZacMan1987 (Sep 26, 2008)

Silihari said:


> Lol thanks for the compliment. I forgot my heels.



I like the flips. Reinforces the youthfulness which was a stated part of the theme.


----------



## Brian L (Sep 27, 2008)

FLAVOR FLAV!!!! Sorry could not resist. I like the clock I think i adds something but not sure. The photos them self look very good.


----------



## scubabear6 (Sep 27, 2008)

I like #9 it gives the impression of watching the clock waiting for someone to return to her.


----------

